# Read 4 Cookbooks from Linda Larsen online for free



## keelenorth (Aug 12, 2003)

The books are published online in their entirety. The table of contents is listed in the blue box on the left hand side of the page. Click on each link to read each chapter. So enjoy these free books! There are more to come in the future

http://www.netplaces.com/almost-homemade-cooking almost homemade
http://netplaces.com/quick-easy-recipes quick and easy recipes
http://netplaces.com/meals-on-a-budget budget
http://netplaces.com/low-cholesterol-cooking low -cholesterol


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

She can afford to give them away for free as they're pretty bad. It's like Sandra Lee in print.

Here's her Amazon bio:

http://www.amazon.com/Linda-Larsen/e/B001ITX2H0/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_1?qid=1292606743&sr=8-1

No wonder her recipes use so much processed stuff.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Actually, Phil, Sandra Lee _is_ in print.

Do we really need a second version? God save us all.


----------

